# need boots with narrow heel???



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Might take a look at Nike, DC, and Celsius.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Might take a look at Nike, DC, and Celsius.


gotcha...nike too dang expensive, but a shop here has tons of DC's so i can try them...dno if anyone here has celsius


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Boots are the single most important item in your arsenal man, don't be a tight ass when it comes to them.

You don't pick boots, they pick you and then you have to do whats needed to get them.

Boots then bindings are the most important items in that order.

Def try on a bunch of different boots and see what's up. Also nowadays tognar has many types of inserts to cure problems like what you're having. My Vans Cirro boots became loose in my right heel and I bought a pad from tognar and fixed them up.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nitro boots typically have a narrow heel


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a wide foot but my heel is narrow, I've been wearing Burton Hails and don't get any heel lift. They come with J bars you can add and they have a great heel harness to hold your foot in place. The Hails replaced a pair of DC Scout Boas, I didn't have a heel lift problem with the DCs but the single Boa caused very uncomfortable pressure points. There's really no substitute for trying on a lot of boots.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Definitely try Salomon


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

As said try Salomon. My friends F20's are a full isze too large but still feel tight around my heel.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a very narrow heel and the Salomon F22s are the only boots that I've ever found that fit me. I just ordered another pair because they were on sale through REI Outlet even though my current pair has a good bit left in them. Great boots.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Salomons do run narrower but they're also a little narrow in the toe box. Make sure you try them out before you buy. You should also try some Vans boots. IMO, they also have a bit of a narrower heel. J bars do wonders and may solve your issue without having to buy new boots.


----------



## Christopher9 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have used both Nitro and Celsius boots and both have provided excellent fit in the heels. I have not experienced any heel lift with either. Right now I am using the Celsius Cirrus boots with the double boa system but they also come in lace up.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks for all the info guys, i may try them with the j-bars in and see how it feels...on my 2008 burton boots the j-bars didnt help much


----------

